

Teenagers don't use twitter - div
http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/digital-life/digital-life-news/why-teenagers-dont-use-twitter-by-matthew-robson-aged-15frac12-20090715-dla6.html

======
TomOfTTB
A few individual examples aside I can see why this would be accurate.

Twitter is a broadcast medium. Part of what's implied in a personal broadcase
medium is the idea that the people using it don't have time to speak to each
individual on their list. So as a compromise they broadcast their interests in
a public way. That way they can still communicate with friends, relatives, et
al.

Teenagers, despite what some of them believe, have tons of time on their
hands. Accordingly studies have shown most teens use one-to-one mediums like
the phone or texting. They have no need for the compromise of Twitter.
Facebook appeals to them because that allows them to broadcast items they
couldn't otherwise share one-to-one like photos, quizzes, etc...

------
quizbiz
for the last time, yes i do.

~~~
jongalt
Yes, exactly, thank you. I am so sick of this story already. There's only one
line you need to take away from the article: "Morgan Stanley makes no claims
for the report's statistical vigour."

"Teenagers don't use twitter" is not even close to being true. It's more like,
"One teenager and his friends don't use twitter", a classic case of biased
sampling. To then jump to the conclusions - NO teenagers use twitter, ALL
teenagers prefer text messaging - is not only idiotic, but demonstrably false.

~~~
rwolf
Some data seems to back up the kid's claim
([http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/nielsen_twitter_was_fas...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/nielsen_twitter_was_fasting_growing_community_last_month.php)),
which is not to say he arrived at his conclusion in an scientific way.

